# how big is your mk3 intercooler



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

like the title said, im trying to get some ideas on how big of an intercooler and ideas on mounting on a mk3.
how many of you still have a/c thats the kicker!!!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (kraut-rocket)*

I've got the kinetic intercooler along with an external oil cooler and still have the AC. I think its like 10" tall 20" long and 3" wide


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (kraut-rocket)*

lets see some pics


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (kraut-rocket)*

Doesn't do much, its the only one I have, I thought I had one with the bumper off but I don't. The bumper fit like **** and has since been tweaked so its not smiling so much.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (KubotaPowered)*

ive removed my a/c, and by moving the passenger side of the radiator back i should be able to easily fit a 3" core. probably will run something along the lines of 30x11x3, completely behind the bumper/rebar with minimal or no cutting involved


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (crazysccrmd)*

Core is 24" wide not including end tanks , Height is 9", and its 2.5" thick. A/C removed


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (AlexiGTIVR6)*

that intercooler is sick where did you get it??


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

I think he said in his build post it was custom made for him by a friend


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

28x7x2.5, just-intercoolers, crappy picture, looks way better in person










_Modified by sxracer001 at 10:38 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (sxracer001)*


















precission 600 hp intercooler i think!! bumper fits pretty good, ill try to find a pic with it on


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub)*

heres one from last winter! ill try and take another pic of how it sits upclose.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub)*

evo 8


















_Modified by fastrabbit at 5:03 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

Kinetic stage 3:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub)*

4"


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*









About 3" more above what is visible.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Putting fuel to your VR6 Turbo....







That is a pic that say's alot to us that drives them.
And when you pay 2.35 usd for one liter of fuel, its alot on MY monthly budget


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

i also have a just intercoolers 28x7.2.5 IC.
fits very well., even with a euro bumper AND i kept my A/C.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_4"

























wtf is that crazy pipe coming off the throttle doing???


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
wtf is that crazy pipe coming off the throttle doing???

Coming from the IC


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Coming from the IC









Yes probably to clear the fan motor


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

why is it looped like a swirly straw?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_why is it looped like a swirly straw?


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Yes probably to clear the fan motor


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (kraut-rocket)*

here's mine...ofcoarse not running yet







...i still have to make adjustments to make it fit right







gotta love the bricks



































_Modified by NeverEnding... at 9:11 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

crazy? ,do you see any sharp bends? yes to clear the fan motor and
I wanted it to be smoth as possible


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (sxracer001)*

that looks good


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

thats what im looking for! evo 8 cooler on a mk3. fits nice from the looks of it. do you still have the a/c?


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

i have a cooler similar to this one gives me an idea on how to put mine to use should i decide to use it.
_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Kinetic stage 3:


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

i saw this car in another forum, actually this is the pic that started this thread










_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_








About 3" more above what is visible.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

I love his setup ^^^


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_

















precission 600 hp intercooler i think!! bumper fits pretty good, ill try to find a pic with it on

Same intercooler that I run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
crazy? ,do you see any sharp bends? yes to clear the fan motor and
I wanted it to be smoth as possible

just seems like alot of piping for somethings thats 2 feet away!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
just seems like alot of piping for somethings thats 2 feet away! 

well there are some stuff in the way man ,much better with nice long bends then shorter and bad bends 
and 3" piping is big ,looks more crazy in the pic then it is irl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
just seems like alot of piping for somethings thats 2 feet away! 

I have the same manifold and my plumbing for comparison is very short. Its tight but it all fits awesome


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

^ thats a dream come true! and that IC fit to a euro bumper! true art!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (kingslinky)*

understand this ,shorter isent better if you use sharper bends!
and 3" is big to fit


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: how big is your mk3 intercooler (kraut-rocket)*

i love all the pics







great thread guys


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> Core is 24" wide not including end tanks , Height is 9", and its 2.5" thick. A/C removed


This is perfect :beer:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks nice but those end tanks look to be at an angle intrusive to air flow.

Would love to know the torque loss on that short runner.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

masterqaz said:


> Looks nice but those end tanks look to be at an angle intrusive to air flow.
> 
> Would love to know the torque loss on that short runner.


Dam this is an old post

None that i can tell. i was making way to much torque before. Was making almost 450lb/ft tq on my old smaller turbo,. 

Switched to a PT6262 this year and took out 60 lb/ft of max tq and over 100 lb/ft @4500rpm. Thats a big TQ loss but in a good way. The car is way more drivable now. 

My buddy has almost the same set up as me . Turbo, DP, exhaust, SW, injectors all the same. His intercooler pipes go strait in/out the sides and has a tradition looking Short runner. I do have piper 264 cams and his are stock. 

Running 3 psi less I made 10whp more but 5lb/ft tq less. I deff don't feel there is restrictions there


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I think my spearco core is 8x20x3


----------

